# DIY Bow stand.... Had to copy



## yelton720 (Aug 2, 2010)

I decided to build me a DIY bow stand.. Looked through some of the threads and really liked some of them and found one I decided to build. Here are a couple pictures of it.


----------



## RobinHoodx2 (Nov 30, 2013)

nice


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

Did you just spray paint the PVC?


----------



## Gcs13 (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice, I like the drink holders at the top.:cheers:


----------



## dlewis149helim (Aug 22, 2012)

Tagging for a spring build.


----------



## dper (Mar 16, 2013)

Looks good, I will be making me one this spring for sure


----------



## bpax28 (May 28, 2012)

Guess what I'll be doing this weekend? Nice job yelton!


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

Cool I might make one just for fun


----------



## yelton720 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yea I just cut all the pieces first, painted , then assembled it. Fun little project that is fairly cheap and easy


----------



## BowtechOkie4498 (Dec 6, 2013)

Tagging


----------



## Miller6386 (Dec 4, 2013)

What was the total length of PVC pipe needed? I am going to build one of these in the next couple of weeks..... I am going to add a bow vise to the center of mine to make it easier for site adjustments but I LOVE the rest...


----------



## Stik-an-String (Aug 30, 2012)

Looks really good, good project for me before all the snow goes away. What size of PVC did you use? Seems to be plenty sturdy. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## mainersmotive (Sep 14, 2013)

awesome.


----------



## yelton720 (Aug 2, 2010)

I used schedule 40 1-1/2 pvc... I used 2 10' pieces. The holder is plenty sturdy and could be built out of 1-1/4 but I had some extra pipe laying around. Painted with Krylon spray paint. Hope that helps if you want a detailed list just PM me and I will send you a message with everything I used.


----------



## mkohler126 (Jan 20, 2014)

Had to copy for myself. A little different but same concept. Than







ks!


----------



## yelton720 (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks good man... Comes in handy for sure


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

Nice job!

Meat


----------



## Phylodog (May 27, 2013)

Good stuff here. Can we get some measurements? How wide is the base? How tall are the stands? What are the "cups" on top of the vertical posts for?


----------



## mkohler126 (Jan 20, 2014)

Cupholders! My center pipes on the base are 16" and the vertical pipes are 20". So overall height is approx. 45" to the arm the bow hangs on.


----------



## scubaseven (Apr 23, 2012)

Nice colors.

I recently made one out of 30mm PVC and it does work, but it does lean 4-6 inches when I put my bow on it.
So I would def go for thicker pipe next time.


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

I have a very basic version of the same bowholder that came from a long running DIY thread a few years ago. I use it 2-3 times a week and it is holding up like a champ. No spray paint or cup holders, but functional nonetheless. Nice job, OP.


----------



## Jerald Barris (Jun 25, 2009)

This is simply awesome. Pm sent for parts list. I have a Home Depot gift card about to be put to good use


----------



## yelton720 (Aug 2, 2010)

On the set up I built I used (6) 1-1/2" end caps, (6) 1-1/2" T's, (2) 1-1/2" Y's, (2) 1-1/2" double t's for the top, (2) 3"-1-1/2" reducers used for cup holders. The 4 vertical sticks are 18", The two long bottom sticks and top stick are 18", Arrow tubes are 15", all other pieces are 8". Should be able to get all cuts out of around 20' of pvc. Anymore questions feel free to ask. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## Meat (Oct 3, 2003)

I don't think I missed this anywhere, but what was the total cost in PVC? Thanks.

Meat


----------



## yelton720 (Aug 2, 2010)

I have around $40-45 in everything.


----------



## Rich D (Jan 25, 2012)

Nice Job !!!! I need to make One


----------



## slowen (Jun 27, 2006)

Very nice.


----------



## IrregularPulse (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm really trying to avoid making my own, but nobody sells a commercial product as functional as these home made PVC stands. I'd rather just click order, have it arrive a few days later and start using it, but that's not looking doable do to the lakc of cup holders on commercial offerings. Might have to break down and make this. I have a quiver now, so all I really need is a 2 bow hanger with cup holders. a little table top would be nice as well.


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

These things are really nice but toting them along on the course is a pain.......LOL


----------



## Peteyur (Jan 31, 2011)

OhWell said:


> These things are really nice but toting them along on the course is a pain.......LOL


I see another project in the works then!!??
One with wheels and a motor.. LOL


----------



## Fisher_dude (Aug 9, 2011)

Looks like you could have used my plans. Good Job!


----------



## Snowbeast (Nov 8, 2012)

I priced the original version minus the drinks holder. R200. That's under $20 here in south Africa


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

Pittstate23 said:


> Did you just spray paint the PVC?


painting PVC works great.....


----------



## WAM (Feb 5, 2008)

Bump


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Very nice! I think I have a new project as well! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Chall08 (Aug 24, 2012)

Do you have any issues with it wanting to lean or turn over with just one bow on it ?


----------



## yelton720 (Aug 2, 2010)

Chall08 said:


> Do you have any issues with it wanting to lean or turn over with just one bow on it ?


No , it is really stable with just one on it.


----------



## Wisbuck (Feb 15, 2005)

Miller6386 said:


> What was the total length of PVC pipe needed? I am going to build one of these in the next couple of weeks..... I am going to add a bow vise to the center of mine to make it easier for site adjustments but I LOVE the rest...


Miller when you complete your stand, could you post up some pics, I'd like to see that one.

Nice job yelton, like the paint adder.


----------



## rackdreamer84 (Sep 18, 2013)

Awesome thanks for adding one more project to my "list" !!!


----------



## ThomVis (Feb 21, 2012)

yelton720 said:


> No , it is really stable with just one on it.


If stability is a concern, you can turn the 45° knees outward to create a broader base.


----------



## Jeffrobpse (Feb 26, 2014)

Yeah, thanks for adding another project for us. :wink:


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice! All of them.


----------



## NoahSmith (Mar 9, 2014)

Just made this a week or 2 ago. Needs painted. SUPER sturdy. I did put a brick on the base b/c I was shooting with my kids and thought they might knock it over. Probably will fill bottom with sand one of these days.


----------



## dbo21504 (Jan 29, 2010)

Tag


----------



## bckmstr (Aug 8, 2008)

yelton720 said:


> I decided to build me a DIY bow stand.. Looked through some of the threads and really liked some of them and found one I decided to build. Here are a couple pictures of it.



very nicely done!!!


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

robertdexter said:


> What kind of material the stand made whether it can be made in wood?


They all look to be made if PVC piping. Cheap and easy to work with.


----------



## JFergus7 (Dec 5, 2005)

I made one of these last year and it worked great. Mine is still sitting at the ex's house out in the back yard for over a year now so not sure I will ever see it again but planning to make another one in the next week or two!


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

This was about an hour and 45 bucks. This is the second one I built. The first one had cupholders too.


----------



## Pimpnit869 (Aug 24, 2006)

tag


----------



## twisteddarrow (Mar 22, 2014)

Nice work. Planning on this in the spring. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## Freckles (Mar 6, 2014)

It IS spring! LOL Snowing here in Michigan as i type this.


twisteddarrow said:


> Nice work. Planning on this in the spring. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## seiowabow (Dec 19, 2010)

Tagged


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

That's why AT's DIY section rocks, great ideas shared with all. Here's mine..


----------



## joshbovaird (Aug 31, 2011)

I was just in the DIY section looking to build a paper tuning rack and now you got my thinking of combining the 2. Let you guys know what I end up with.


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> That's why AT's DIY section rocks, great ideas shared with all. Here's mine..


four cup holders... :mg: Are we shootin' or drinkin'? :darkbeer: 

I like it, great job.


----------



## IA Monsterbuck (Jul 18, 2006)

KenMorse said:


> four cup holders... :mg: Are we shootin' or drinkin'? :darkbeer:
> 
> I like it, great job.


Well there's also 4 bow holders and 4 arrow holders so one for each shooter. Or I guess I can have 4 beers when shooting alone. LOL.


----------



## KenMorse (Aug 12, 2013)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> Well there's also 4 bow holders and 4 arrow holders so one for each shooter. Or I guess I can have 4 beers when shooting alone. LOL.


I'm just messin'. 😜 I like it, great job. 👍


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

Just finished building mine tonight.


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

IA Monsterbuck said:


> That's why AT's DIY section rocks, great ideas shared with all. Here's mine..


Great job! I like that alot! :thumbs_up


----------



## jr80 (Jan 9, 2014)

Here's the one I made.


----------



## Sight Window (Jan 14, 2014)

They look great, many different variables.


----------



## Larry brown (Aug 17, 2013)

View attachment 1950489
View attachment 1950491

PVC and camo and orange duct tape with some wheels. Took about 25.00 and hour in time cause I had a 2.5 year old HELPING ME!


----------



## Mrcnwlvrn (Feb 24, 2014)

Nice job, very nice!!


----------



## Bowtech 1261 (Jul 15, 2012)

Good job


----------



## Shortaxle (Apr 26, 2011)

All of these are great! Tagged for later project! Thanks!


----------



## friedrice2841 (Oct 15, 2009)

Nice


----------



## davidrsslr (Mar 2, 2015)

nice set up


----------



## duckcaller (Apr 12, 2015)

Tagged for later build.


----------



## acoolengineer (Nov 5, 2015)

Very Nice!


----------



## midview132 (Oct 11, 2015)

nice


----------



## whitetailaholic (Nov 23, 2015)

Tagged


----------



## lwhitlow7 (Oct 6, 2014)

I like the color scheme!


----------



## Caseys95m3 (Oct 24, 2013)

That looks awesome!


----------

